
Book: Compiler Construction, by Niklaus Wirth [pdf] - Herald_MJ
http://www-old.oberon.ethz.ch/WirthPubl/CBEAll.pdf
======
petercooper
Jack Crenshaw's "Let's Build A Compiler" is another classic:
<http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/> .. Back in the mid 90s, it's what got me
into a continuing interest in compiler and interpreter development. It has a
different audience to Wirth's, though. It's _very_ entry level, almost
"Dummies" level.

~~~
MarkBook
It seems to require turbo pascal to work. Is it possible to find this?

~~~
MarkBook
Found this <https://downloads.embarcadero.com/free/turbopascal>

------
fmora
Thanks for providing this link. I was not looking for this information but now
that I have it I know I will use it. I have always wondered how compilers work
and know that I will get a great amount of value out of this book and several
others listed here. This is why it pays to hang around HN. Every once in a
while gems like these show up.

------
deweller
So many fun things to read. So little time!

~~~
MarkBook
Life was so much simpler back in the olden times when people worked 6 days a
week, there wasn't the same demands on time.

------
francoisdevlin
Wow... this book is exactly why ALGOL languages suck. They create too much of
a barrier between the mind and the computer. With a LISP much of this is not
even required, because you create the syntax tree directly.

Infix notation for the fail.

~~~
mahmud
What? Oberon is the _simplest_ language to implement, I know, I did .. in
Lisp.

Here is a text that shows you how, and it's free:

[http://homepages.cwi.nl/~steven/pascal/book/pascalimplementa...](http://homepages.cwi.nl/~steven/pascal/book/pascalimplementation.html)

There is another book, whose very generic name escapes me. It's a compiler
book using Pascal; it went out of print in the late 80s. _That_ one had
invaluable tricks about code generation and optimizing for obsolete
processors. There are Z-80 chips still in the market, and that book was the
only one that I know of that had algorithms on code generation for accumulator
machines. Somebody please prove me wrong!

I got my copy of it for fifteen U.S. cents from a local university. The inside
of the back cover has those old pockets for keeping library book cards; it was
checked out from the library roughly 4 times and it has been on the shelf at
least since 1976, the earliest checkout stamp on the card! Here is the kicker;
I enrolled in that university for one cheap class, and spent the whole
semester extending and renewing the book every time it was due. You see, In 26
years, I was the only person to have borrowed it, and I did so 3 times.
Imagine my surprise one day when I went in to browse the shelves, and I saw
the book at the library entrance a mid a pile of National Geographics and
Popular Mechanics rags. What a treasure! I didn't have $0.15, so I gave them a
quarter and donated the change to _hire_ education. I wonder what IT
certification book they replaced it with.

~~~
petercooper
Awesome story. Please tell us that you actually kept the book!? :-)

~~~
mahmud
Well, if you have a habit of calling family from overseas asking them to move
your stuff from your apartment because you're "not coming back", well, crap
happens.

Last year when I was "permanently moving to Australia", my family staged and
intervention and forced me to for-once move my things to my parents' house
first. My immigration lasted roughly 364 days, the maximum duration of a
tourist stay :-P

~~~
petercooper
I'm sorry for your loss.. :-)

